# Como puedo crear un footprint en Protel



## CIRYY (May 31, 2007)

Hello gente!! ¿Como estais?

Los pasos que segui para diseñar mii circuito son: 
- Primero, cree un proyecto y un esquematico y cargue librerias
-Luego empeze a colocar componentes y a cablearlos. A cada componente le daba doble click para editar sus attributos (lib ref, footprint, designator, part).
-Luego cree el netlist, y despues cree un PCB, cargue librerias y desde el esquematico le di a UPDATE PCD. 
-Tambien le di a PREVIEW CHANGE, y me aparecieron muchos muchos errores...Ejemplos:

Macro 1: New Component
Add new component ALIMENTACION OSC DDS
Error: Footprint DC_OUT_V not found in library

Macro 9: New Node
Add node OSCILADOR_A_CRISTAL_2-4 to net F_DDS
Error: Component not found

Macro 13: New Node
Add node IC1-83 to net F_EXT
Error: Component not found

¿Hay alguien que sepa porque me da los errores anteriores? ¿Puede ser porque no haya cargado las librerias adecuadas?

Las librerias que tengo cargadas son: 

-Analog Devices
-Intel databooks
-Miscellaneous Devices
-TI Databooks
-TI Logic

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 31, 2007)

Por favor edita el titulo de tu mensaje con uno en minúsculas y mas descriptivo o será enviado a moderación

Saludos.


----------



## joryds (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola, quisiera saber cómo puedo crear un footprint de un transistor de potencia en protel, ya que tengo un tutorial que lo explica pero solo para integrados.
Específicamente quisiera un footprint para el tamaño del encapsulado de este transistor 2SA1943
Les agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar.
Javier Jory


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 5, 2007)

Yo te puedo ayudar pero primero dime que version utilizas, depende de eso el procedimiento


----------



## joryds (Jun 6, 2007)

Hola aliteroid, gracias por responder yo utilizo protel DXP y Altium 6.6 y me entere que estos programas no tenian estos elementos por que medi la tarea de buscar en todas las librerias.

saludos
Javier Jory


----------



## JV (Jun 6, 2007)

La opcion mas simple es editar el footprint de un componente ya exixtente, para ello vas a Open, buscas el archivo de la libreria, una vez abierto seleccionas el componente en la lista de la izquierda, boton derecho, eliges Copy, nuevamente boton derecho, Paste 1 Components, se agrega el nuevo componente con el nombre "algo - duplicate", con doble click le cambias el nombre, cominezas a modificarlo, para ello usas la capa Top Overlay para modificar el tamaño, se pueden usar las mismas herramientas que hay para trazar pistas, linea, arco, circulo, etc. Todos los componentes ya sean pad o lineas estan basados en coordenadas, asi que tomando un punto de referencia puedes ajustar las medidas al valor buscado. si la hoja de dato te proporciona las medidas en mm en vez de milesimas de pulgada (mil) cambias el sistema de unidades con la letra Q. Si quieres comprobar una medida, con Ctrl+M aparece una herramienta de medicion.

De igual manera puedes proceder si en vez de copiar eleiges del menu contextual New Blank Component, colocas los pad y le das forma al componente.

Un detalle que debes tener siempre en cuenta y que es cuasa de errores al crear un pcb, es que el Designator de los pad tiene que coincidir con el del componente en el esquematico. Un problema comun en Protel 99 era que los diodos tenian como pad A y K en un lado y en el otro 1 y 2.

No se si fui lo suficientemente claro, cualquier duda me preguntas.

Saludos..


----------



## joryds (Jun 7, 2007)

Hola JV, gracias por tu respuesta voy a probar haber como me va 
Te preguntaba si este proceso es para protel dxp y  Altium 6.6 o para cual de los dos?
Con cuál de los programas trabajas?

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## JV (Jun 7, 2007)

Trabajo con DXP2002, pero es identico al DXP2004. En Protel99 nunca lo hice pero creeria que es igual.

Saludos..


----------



## JV (Jun 8, 2007)

Por cierto, ya buscaste por el encapsulado?? hay componentes que no estan en la libreria pero los encapsulados son estandar.

Busca TO-264

Saludos..


----------



## joryds (Jun 10, 2007)

Hola JV, siguiendo tus recomendaciones utilice el TO-247 ya que este footprint es el que tiene las medidas parecidas al transistor propuesto.
Al parecer cometí un error con los pad porque cuando hago un esquema utilizando el elemento desarrollado  y luego lo paso a PCB no hay conexión con dicho elemento como parece en la captura PCB 01..
Si le doy doble clik al pad del transistor me sale lo que parece en la captura PCB 02 y en ese cuadro parece el pad como NO NET entonces le cambio la opción a NETQ1_B y se conecta con los otros elementos, ¿Cómo se coloca predeterminado esta función en el componente que hice?
También le agregue la simulación pero no creo que esto influya porque me parece el footprint es independiente  al archivo de simulación.
Agradezco que alguien me pueda corregir en este error
Javier Jory
Saludos


----------



## JV (Jun 10, 2007)

Comprobaste lo que te indique antes?



> Un detalle que debes tener siempre en cuenta y que es cuasa de errores al crear un pcb, es que el Designator de los pad tiene que coincidir con el del componente en el esquematico. Un problema comun en Protel 99 era que los diodos tenian como pad A y K en un lado y en el otro 1 y 2.



Cuando haces doble clik en un componente en el esquematico hay una opcion para mostrar el nombre de los pines. Si en el esquematico la base figura B y en el pcb figura 2 no te lo va a conectar nunca.

Efectivamente, la simulacion no tiene nada que ver con el pcb.

Saludos..


----------



## joryds (Jun 10, 2007)

Hola JV, gracias por todas tus recomendaciones y tu ayuda, ya pude crear el footprint y los pad ya están como debe ser para solucionar ese error  lo que hice fue abrir protelDXP y Altium 6.6 a la vez, y en uno de ellos mire los parámetros del transistor 2N3906 y en el otro programa el elemento que estaba desarrollando que era 2SA1943 y  como los dos era PNP fui cambiando lo que hacía falta, aunque no hay que fijarse en los terminales porque es obvio que son diferentes solo tome datos relevantes.
En la captura muestra sus respectivas conexiones del elemento desarrollado.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Jun 11, 2007)

Me alegro que te anduviera. Una recomendacion, viendo el tamaño de transistores que estas usando, tienes las pistas muy finas. COn el espesor tipico de cobre de 35um, deben calcular a temperatura ambiente 0.5A por mm de pista.

Saludos..


----------



## joryds (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola JV, en realidad la tarjeta se muestro no es nada más que una prueba por que yo coloque unos elementos y los conecte para ver si ya había solucionado el problema.
Gracias.
Saludos


----------



## joryds (Jul 8, 2007)

Hola a todos, Aquí les dejo la librería del mosfet  IRFP9240 y ECG2328 que hice, y luego la integre y en ella está el esquema el PCB y el modelo de simulación.
Esto sería  como un modelo para los que deseen hacer su propia librería utilice este archivo y lo editen para hacer la propia.

Javier Jory

Saludos


----------



## novatonew (Sep 13, 2007)

Hola, he creado el footprint de una conector hembra banana, Protel 99, que como vi por internet, es solo un agujero, 300 mil tanto para Y com para X, y 275 mil de hole size. Este tambien tiene un circulo alrededor. En el esquemático he puesto un socket con footprint banana(el creado), pero resulta que cuando actualizo la información para la pcb ninguno de los dos socket, agujeros banana, esta conectado a ninguna linea, cuando en el esquematico lo estan y no me da ningún error eléctrico cuando paso el ERC, estos son las conexiones del común y de tierra respectivamente....si alguien me puede ayudar ?
Saludos.


----------



## JV (Sep 22, 2007)

Lo mas seguro es que no coincida el nombre de los pines del esquematico con el nombre de los pad del pcb, revisa ese detalle.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoc164 (Jul 12, 2009)

q tal muchachos! me impresiona cuanto han avanzando, necesito una mano con un problema que tengo, como añado los footprints, a una libreria integrada, he creado mis footprints y no puedo añadirlas al PCB porque me indica que tengo que abrir una libreria integrada, estoy utilizando la version Winter 09 espero puedan darme una mano, llevo poco tiempo con este programa y me parece de lo mejor que hay. gracias


----------



## zoomg80 (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola muchachos soy nuevoen Protel DXP. Realice un circuito esquematico para el cual ocupe el PIC18F2520 pero no me aparece en ninga libreria. Intente reemplazarlo con otro PIC que tiene ell mismo numero de pines pero a la hora de hacer el PCB me hace patrañas las conexiones no coinciden. Alguien puede ayudarme, gracias


----------



## joryds (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola @zoomg80 espero que esta libreria te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## juanguito (Ene 30, 2012)

Jory16 dijo:


> Hola, quisiera saber cómo puedo crear un footprint de un transistor de potencia en protel, ya que tengo un tutorial que lo explica pero solo para integrados.
> Específicamente quisiera un footprint para el tamaño del encapsulado de este transistor 2SA1943
> Les agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar.
> Javier Jory



Hola gente, cuando paso de esquematico al PCB hay un componente q no tiene el PCB echo, realice el footprint del mismo en Protel DXP2004 y nose como asignarlo al componente especifico. Osea, que sigo pasando al PCB y ese componente no me lo toma. Alguien podria orientarme como hacer??? gracias


----------



## Monserratgom (Ago 20, 2014)

Hola como puedo crear un footprint para un led y un puente de diodos se me complica eso de la creación de los footprints. Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2014)

Lo mas sencillo es buscar uno parecido y modificarlo


----------



## Monserratgom (Ago 20, 2014)

Gracias y eso donde lo puedo ver estoy usando el protel 99. Please!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2014)

No me acuerdo, hace una década que no uso protel


----------



## joryds (Ago 20, 2014)

hola Compañeros les recomiendo que se pasen a Altium Designer 14.3.13.
Usar protel 99 en este momento es como usar Win 98, es un programa que funciona bien, pero pocas personas los pueden ayudar a resolver dudas.

Saludos...


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Ago 26, 2014)

saludos amigos les pido el fabor que me aconsejan entre altiun designer y protel de las verciones que hay


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2014)

Protel es el antiguo nombre de altium. 
No creo que lo sigan vendiendo, hace una pila de años que cambió el nombre, así que altium.
Versión, lo mismo, no creo que vendan varias versiones. La que vendan, esa.


----------



## f0raster0 (Sep 12, 2014)

Monserratgom dijo:


> Hola como puedo crear un footprint para un led y un puente de diodos se me complica eso de la creación de los footprints. Gracias.



Ver PDF adjunto, pero en paso #9 por favor editar los TopOverlay (amarillo)  no quedo perfecto..


----------



## Emmanuel1987 (Jun 18, 2022)

Buen día. Estuve buscando el footprint de la ficha hembra del cable coaxil RG174 para diseñar una plaqueta en Proteus. Es una ficha que se suelda en la plaqueta .No pude encontrarlo. ¿Alguien sabe donde consigo la librería de ese componente?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 19, 2022)

Diseñado tu, acabarás antes.
Muuuuuuuuuuuucho antes.


----------



## J2C (Jun 19, 2022)

.


Es que no se busca por coaxial RG174, sino por tipo de ficha hembra sea: N, UHF, SMA, etc


Salu2.-


----------

